# Something to look at



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

I found this gem in the classifieds and couldn't let it pass me by.The car was built by Ryan Cartier and he did an amazing job and it's my honor to be able to own it and drive it now. 


soon... 


















I'd like to give a huge thanks to Andrew at openroad for going above and beyond for me to get me all my equipment very quickly.Thanks dude!:beer:


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

p.s The car will be ground bound next week:banghead:


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

yay another mk2 on air! (subscribed)


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

really now do u need anymore dope cars. i wouldnt know which one to drive, good luck mike cant wait to see this done and the r


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

eeny meeny miny mo


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

Ohh yes! let me know if you turkeys need a hand


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

is it staying blue


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

For now After H20 the R will be a 6spd turbo with a new paint job.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Fresh Cappuccino said:


> Ohh yes! let me know if you turkeys need a hand


 You'll be there.I was thinking of having a BBQ/open house for the new pad/air install party


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

michaelmark5 said:


> For now After H20 the R will be a 6spd turbo with a new paint job.


  that's gonna be crazy!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

I want to get stickers for the dsg paddles.One side will say "USE'' the other paddle will say "LESS"


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

michaelmark5 said:


> I want to get stickers for the dsg paddles.One side will say "USE'' the other paddle will say "LESS"


 I'll be glad to contribute making you those vinyls "free of charge" :thumbup:

Send me a PM, and I can get them out to you ASAP.

Kevin


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

michaelmark5 said:


> You'll be there.I was thinking of having a BBQ/open house for the new pad/air install party


 Thanks for the invite! 

Can't wait to see this car on the ground. :beer:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Cant wait to see this and the R.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Andrew come on up.We'd love to have you up for a weekend.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> I'll be glad to contribute making you those vinyls "free of charge" :thumbup:
> 
> Send me a PM, and I can get them out to you ASAP.
> 
> Kevin


 Sick I'll take you up on that


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

It'll all be coming to fruition next week:beer: Millions of pictures to follow haha


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

words cant describe how sick both those cars are:thumbup: 

subscribed opcorn:


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

Dope Mike. Can't wait to see this on the ground and the R completed. I may be free next weekend to come up and hang.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmm next weeks going to be a good week


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

I love everything you touch.....:thumbup:


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Still Fantana said:


> I love everything you touch.....:thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

I hate you Mike


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Travy said:


> I hate you Mike


 cant wait to see that R all tidied up!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

wordd, looks killer!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

wish I could jut pick up a mk2 done right like that


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:what::beer:


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

this looks great and the R as a bonus pic is awesome i cant wait for h20 this yr first time and i definitely wanna see both of these cars :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

michaelmark5 said:


> Sick I'll take you up on that


 all set. I made the font in 911 Porscha font to match the door handles :laugh:

Just need an address and I will get them out first thing in the morning.

Congrats and good luck with the new car :thumbup:

Kevin


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Looks killer :thumbup: 

how are you able to get a 6sp for the R32 ?what tranny? this is what kept me from getting an R32 in first place


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Source one from over the pond.


----------



## hooper911 (Oct 31, 2006)

waterfest is over, wheres the turboooooooooooo.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

I said after H2o.


----------



## fastGTI4u (Apr 27, 2007)

michaelmark5 said:


> For now After H20 the R will be a 6spd turbo with a new paint job.


 Damm. That's going to be sick.


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

nice man.


----------



## KHaze12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Do you mind me asking what you paid for it? It looks really good.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

in.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Sweet baby jesus


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

2 extremely nice cars! But can't wait to see the R all done!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

michaelmark5 said:


> Millions of pictures to follow haha


:laugh: the mk2 is going to kill it!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Mike, I am jealous of your life.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ha, I am too :laugh:

Mike is a great guy and a helluva photog :thumbup:


----------

